# ممكن طريقه عمل الاوتومتك الذي يركب على ماتور الماء ( easypress



## بطرانكو (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
لقد قمت بتركيب هذه القطعه على ماتور الماء ولاكن قال لي البائع انها تقوم بالعمل اذا كان الخزان ممتلء باالماء وتفصل تلقأيا حين ينتلء الخزان العلوي وفعلا حين يفرغ الخزان السفلي يفصل الوتور ولاكن حين ينتلء الخزان العلوي لا يفصل الموتور فلا اعلم ان كان هناك مشكله به :19:


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل هذه القطعه تسمي عوامه كهربائيه ويجب تركيب واحده بالخزان السفلي تفصل حين يكون الخزان فارغا حتي لايعمل الموتور بدون ماء والعوامه الأخري تركب بالخزان العلوي وذلك لإيقاف الموتور حين يمتلء الخزان ويتم توصيل العواماتان علي التوالي مع قاطع الكهرباء أو الكنترول إن كان الموتور يعمل علي لوحة تحكم


----------



## بطرانكو (25 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## بطرانكو (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي على سرعه الاجابه يعني اخي بالمختصر المفيد ان الجهاز هاذا لا يقوم بفصل الموتور لوحده اذا انتلاء خزان مياه السطح ولا بد من تركيب عوامه كهربائيه على التوالي مع الجهاز 
وهذه صوره الجهاز الذي لدي
http://www.4shared.com/photo/NjW8rKM9/easypress.html


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل هذا الجهاز حسب مارأيت صورته هو لفصل الموتور عند زيادة الضغط ويركب معه مفتاح ضغط وليس له علاقه بالخزان العلوي ويلزمك تركيب عوامه بكل من الخزان العلوي والأرضي وتوصيلهم توالي مع مفتاح الضغط ومع مفتاح الكهرباء


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى فى محل عملى موتورين واحد يقوم بملئ الخزان الأرضى وله عوامة خاصة به تفصله عند امتلائه وتشغله عند انخفاض الماء به
وموتور اخر مسؤول عن رفع الماء من الأرضى الى العلوى وتقوم بنفس الوظيفة بالنسبة للموتور الثانى
بالنسبة لوضع حضرتك هى القطعة دى اسمها pressure limit switch ويقوم بفصل وتشغيل الموتور على حسب قيمتين للضغط يحددهما الذى ركب القطعة ويمكنك انت ضبطهما على الوضع الذى يتلائم معك بمراقبة مستوى الخزان عند الفصل والتشغيل للقيم التى تضبط عليها
برجاء التصحيح والافادة


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل إن النظام الذي تحدثت عنه يكون مع خزان ضغط وتكون دائره مغلقه closed circut يتم ضبط مفتاح الضغط علي قيمه عليا وقيمه صغري للحفاظ علي الضغط داخل الشبكه وعادة في الإستخدامات المنزليه يكون الضبط يتراوح بين 1,5 بار لتشغيل الموتور و 3 بار لفصل الموتور وخزان الضغط له قياسات مختلفه تبدأ من 24 لتر ويطلق عليها كورة الضغط في بعض البلدان العربيه وخزانات تصل حتي 1000 لتر للتركيب في كامبات سكنيه كبيره أو استخدامات صناعيه . ولكن في الخزانات العلويه في المنازل كما في حالة اخينا الفاضل بطرانكو لابد من تركيبه عوامه كهربائيه لفصل الموتور عند ملء الخزان


----------



## بطرانكو (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم على التوضيح


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

العوضي داود محمد قال:


> أخي الفاضل إن النظام الذي تحدثت عنه يكون مع خزان ضغط وتكون دائره مغلقه closed circut يتم ضبط مفتاح الضغط علي قيمه عليا وقيمه صغري للحفاظ علي الضغط داخل الشبكه وعادة في الإستخدامات المنزليه يكون الضبط يتراوح بين 1,5 بار لتشغيل الموتور و 3 بار لفصل الموتور وخزان الضغط له قياسات مختلفه تبدأ من 24 لتر ويطلق عليها كورة الضغط في بعض البلدان العربيه وخزانات تصل حتي 1000 لتر للتركيب في كامبات سكنيه كبيره أو استخدامات صناعيه . ولكن في الخزانات العلويه في المنازل كما في حالة اخينا الفاضل بطرانكو لابد من تركيبه عوامه كهربائيه لفصل الموتور عند ملء الخزان


 

أخى الفاضل اولا شكرا على الرد والتوضيح ولكن انا فعلا اتحدث عن نظام مفتوح تعاملت معه وكلا الخزانين الأرضى والعلوى atmospheric ويمكن استخدام النظام فى المنازل فى المناطق النائية او فى البلدان العربية هذا والله الموفق.


----------

